# Livefood.co.uk disgusted!



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I know a few others on here have had problems with the above company but to be honest up until last week I'd not got any issues with their service.

I made an order to the value of £28 + on 8th July, asking them to put a message on the box to leave the parcel behind the green door, I have done this several times with them in the past. My local posties know I have hearing and balance problems and had said just ask them to put a note on the label to remind us when we get you're order thru. 

Last week I get told they won't put a note on, they haven't done so for 2 yrs and if I wanted it left I should make arrangements with my postie, told them THAT was the arrangement with the post office and they had in the last yr done a message on the box! I also told them about the problems I had with the last order as it hadn't arrived at my daughers, when it showed her address on the screen at the time of making the order, they told me only the billing address of was to daughters house and the order had gone to another address, I should have checked the confirmation email. Well I'd not had a confirmation email as my past behaviour would have told them had their been a problem I respond asap to that email, I ended up paying a second lot of postage on daughters order which was not upto size she tells me seemed to be very few crickets in the bag.

Now I've been getting emails to my old address, the new one, my signing in to the site had been swapping between old details and new on account I've got a new service provider so thought I'd not have access to my old email account. My order still hasn't arrived and I've had an email that has been breathing fire I swear they've accussed me of Fraud, what was the purpose of saying more than Royal mali will investigate it unless to have a dig? I've told them this will be my last order and truely believe they're extracting the urine, I'm disabled and not on a great income so finding the funds to replace this order locally for my baby beardies wasn't a joke!

"If it does not turn up after 15 days we will put in a claim for it as a lost item, then Royal Mail will investigate it (they will look at records for any previous claims at your address, speak to the postman etc.) and then after a few days if they are happy that it is not a fraudulent claim they will refund the cost to us and we will refund you."

I've told them I'm not happy with this email infact I'm offended and will ask trading standards to investigate on my behalf because this can't be right me without money, or goods for 2 wks. Also I've added some piccies of the bruises I've ended up with due to the stress of all this -I really am disabled with Menieres disease which affects hearing and balance with stress being the biggest trigger of falls. I now have permanent nerve damage in the left knee, prob good coz it feels like its been numbed by the dentist needle and my shoulders are just plain painful waking me up when I try to turn over in my sleep.

Sorry I just needed to rant


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ouch, I have heard quite a few people not happy with livefoods im just gonna steer clear of them, you could try another live food site


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I've been using livefoods for a few weeks now. I found there service excellent. Never had any problems, arrives the day it should and all livefood is fine.


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

hope i dont have this prob just done my first order of them thought i would give them a try as my last supplier has gone awol on ebay


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Like I say in my first sentence - until last week I'd not got any issues with them so am stunned at this turn of events to be honest.

I've started to use Camzoo for my livefood as well as the frozen and they're very helpful including putting a note on the box to remind the postie to leave it behind my green door, they had no issue with it certainly nothing to say they'd get hassle off Royal Mail for doing so!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

well atleast it's all sorted now. All of us others that purchase off livefoods will just have to see how it goes, otherwise i'll be moving to camzoo or somewhere else.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive been using Livefoods for the past 2.5 years. Not had one single problem with them at all. If an order gets lost, they've looked into and replaced whatever was not delivered. Which is exactly what they've said in the email to you.

Royal mail will investigate to see if they can find the package or where it may have ended up etc. then they shall claim the money back from royal mail and you'll get refunded.

I dont really see why you've been offended by them? And as you say, they've been great for the past however long, so its a bit over the top to condemn them for one **** up?

I also thought that if you want instructions for the delivery that its for couriors only, not Royal mail?


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

never heard of camzoo have to give it a try next time any other good livefood sites 
:smile::smile:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think there is also an employee from livefoods that is a member on rfuk. See if you can get in touch with him/her. They might be able to help


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Ive used Livefoods a fair few times and have never had a problem with them. I've found Steve to be a great bloke who has excellent customer service skills, ive had free rats in the past as they sent my order out twice when i had only paid for one lot. When i told Steve he apologised (work that one out!! LOL) and told me to keep them.

Perhaps you should try ringing them directly??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have an order history going back maybe 5-6 years with livefoods.co.uk and always used to buy all my mice, heat mats and equipment from them.. then crickets...

I don't use them anymore - not because they are a bad company, but simply because I can get everything cheaper at trade prices right now, if that changes I'll go back to livefoods.

Last week my trade supplier was out of fruit flies and I had 20 hungry newborn chameleon mouths to feed, I was very very frustrated, chameleons were out of food since Monday.. my trade order due in Tues.. no flies.. next week, maybe.. they said. So I put an order in Tuesday with livefoods.co.uk for the fruit flies and they were there on Wednesday, was a lifesaver really. They were not the cheapest company, I could have saved £2 buying the flies with another company.. but I know Livefoods and they have always been good to me, and were my best bet of getting the food absolutely asap.

Anyway, I've not had any problems with them, sorry to hear that you have.. i've heard good things about camzoo too just never used them


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I have used them about 6-7 times in the past and had problems twice but after moaning on here it got resolved quickly both times and the second time was not there fault (it was city link delivered to the wrong address) I think the owner of livefoods comes on here so you may get your issues sorted soon now. I dont use them now as its dodgy getting small frozen orders and my local shop give me a discount which makes it cheaper for me to get it from them and I have also just started breeding my own mice/rats so that I am assured of fresh quality food.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I am offended by the sudden change in attitude and this business of adding 'fraudulent' totally unnecessary, they have put a label on the package before with no problem but now claim they don't. 

I'm not in the habit of telling falsehoods and feel offended by the implication that I have done so now. I know I am old fashioned being of almost 50 age group but expect something better ie a recall of goods and refund to myself would have been a lot more helpful or even details that would allow me to make a complaint directly to Royal mail sooner rather than 15 days after despatch. My local office are aware of my problems and very helpful so have already asked for more information to allow them to do some investigating on my behalf but I don't have a despatch code etc for them.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I used livefoods for a fair while,but switched to Camzoo after 3 seperate orders were sent by Livefoods to me without the ice packs I paid for,resulting in defrosted prey items that couldn't be used.
I have had no problems whatsoever with Camzoo thus far.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I use Petzoo they are fantastic.. used to use livefoods.. but they started sending out these horrible locusts not at all like the yellow an black ones.. 
Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptile, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo Reptile & Exotic Pet Shop

Liz


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry you have had problems Schip hunny - are your bruises going down a bit now? I know how bad a time you have been having with your illness of late hun  (((hugs to make you feel better xx)))

I used to use Livefoods on occasion but foind that Rick's Reptiles did a similar service - more or less the same price but all home grown, bred and fed by Rick and nicely packed and delivered too 

I don't actually use livefoods any moe unless I buy my bulk mealies nad the odd box of hoppers for the gliders and that now but I would deffo recommend Rick - even Serz is using him now and has nothing but praise for the service he offers.

PM me if you want hi addy and that hunny xx


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i HATE livefood.co.uk....i hate them more than anything in the world. they're nasty, arrogant, rude and clueless!! steer clear everyone!!

i bet your well peddled off schip..


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i hate frozen direct
i ordered along time ago and spent over £60 
my items arrived after 48 hours on transit, defrosted
i had to sign for them, and gave them back to the courier, saying they stink and are defrosed send them back
i phoned the supplier up and he was damm right rude to me and wouldnt give me a refund
his a right cocky bxxtard


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

I use www.livedfoodsdirect.co.uk after being messed around by www.lifefoodsbypost.co.uk and never had nay problems except when my gf ordered mice they arrived a day late all defrosted and smelly but they were quick to appologise and replace the order as with my crickets but they were sent out when we had the royal mail strike.
I am thinking about using camzoo now though as their food is cheaper and alot of people ahve reccomended them to me for both live and frozen foods.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks guys well I went to my local post office today on another matter, my friend sends me files to check and return but this time it was overweight they said and wanted £1.12 before I could have it, so for the return journey I thought I'd best get it weighted and sorted with the extra 12 needed only to find I'd been conned as it was under the 100 gms and the large first class stamp was fine!

Anyway imagine my shock when I got a very upset postmaster telling me in no uncertain terms I was never to have my livefood sent to them as he'd had to re-pack it as they'd escaped hundreds of the bloody things!!!! To say that I was upset and shocked would be an understatement, I'd no idea they had gone there otherwise I'd have sent someone to collect them last week when I was desperate for them! 

This is the 2nd order to go there with the first being check marked on my screen with the order for my daughters in Market Drayton and now my order too after I'd double checked the whole order to make sure the billing address and delivery address were correct. I can only assume that they have techincal problems as I've said previously I have to try both email accounts to log in and can't stay logged in on the Forum. 

My eldest has a First Class Hons degree in Systems design and some other computer technical stuff and has told me she will show me how to do a 'screen shot' to keep on the pc as proof of what is sent from me as an order incase this happens again with another company. I am cross that I'd told them about the problems I was having and that I'd check marked the right boxes for the first order but had nothing to confirm it from them so left it as it was now its happend again after I'd been very careful is just stupid and again no email to confirm address just a piece telling me they don't put labels on for Royal mail deliveries and that it was despatched on 9th July.

My only problem so far with Camzoo is they got my payment but not the order so I just email it to them, don't mind that as they know it was a problem rather than the arrogance of livefood blaming me the customer all the time.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Livefoods.co.uk have been spot on with me. The bruising could not just be from the stress of this hole ordeal. Yeah its frustrating, But it could be from other things.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Never, ever had any trouble with them. It always works out cheaper to have them delivered by courier and they have always been more than happy to leave the order wherever I ask.


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I have never had a problem with livefoods but helpful to have the feedback on other sites also.
Roy


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Livefoods have been fine for me too. I always put a note on to leave in the shed if nobody in but they only seem to if delivered by courier.


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

just got my 1st livefoods order today spot on no probs 
:blowup:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

As crowman said, 
the additional instructions for courier does not apply for royal mail, if the order is over a certain amount, 25 quid i think then its cheaper to tick the courier box instead of royal mail.

I use livefoods.co.uk at the moment, i think all the companys have the potentail to cock up and its how they deal with it that matters, sorry they have not been fair with you, ive heard many others say how good they have been with returns etc and so they shoudl be.

I have just moved house, am about to change my adress on the site and make my first order since moving, will see how it goes now i dont have a porch for the parcels to be left in..


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Ive used livefoods for 3 years or more now. Ive had the odd problem (wrong orders, wrong crickets etc) but they've always sent me the right stuff straight away after ive emailed them about it.
I think some of their staff is'nt the greatest tbh.
But ive had some freebies from them after they've cocked up orders.

They sent me a vivarium lid, the mesh and glass ones, they cost £30 each!
I ordered a 30" one and they sent a 3ft one. I told them and they said they'd refund me all my money back (item and delivery), to keep the lid and told me they were having trouble with those items and would be stopping them.
I got my money back, a free lid worth £30 and my sisters friend just so happened to drop over a 3ft tank, which was great timing. so my beardy babies went in that instead of the 30" tank.lol
That was over a year ago, ive had a couple of other things too which they cant be bothered to arrange taking back.It's not my fault, i ask them what they want me to do with it and they either dont reply or say keep it. If their gonna get my orders wrong than so be it,i cant get to the post office easily anyway.

their loss.
:lol2:



edit: Yeh i have a note on my door when im expecting live food saying leave it in the garage or outside on the steps.


----------

